# Mobile Base for Power Tools



## byounghusband (Mar 29, 2007)

I have built a new mobile base for my grizzly Band Saw. I got the plans from Wood Magazine.  I had to modify their plans a little.  It consists of a 3/4" x 4" maple frame with 2" x 2" x 1/8" angle iron bolted inside.  There are 2" fixxed casters on the left end and  2" swivel casters on the right end. The board the swivel casters are attached to is bevelled 15 degrees and is attached to the frame with 2-1/2" x 1-1/2" butt hinges.  It is actuated by a cam lever.





When using the Band Saw, the base sits on the leveler guides in this picture.





To move the Band Saw around the shop, the cam lever is rolled over and it presses on the caster baord which raises that end up and allows the casters to carry the weight of the Band Saw.





I also made one for my Drill Press, my Miter Saw and will build one for my Table Saw, because the Craftsman Mobile Base I have is a POS!!![xx(][xx(]


----------



## Alexander (Mar 29, 2007)

Very cool !! Nice tools too, those things are so mobile now, you could roll them right into my shop !!


----------



## byounghusband (Mar 29, 2007)

Sean,
ROFLMAO!!!!![][][]

I seriously doubt that those $4 casters would make it the 650 miles between shops....[]


----------



## stevers (Mar 30, 2007)

I built a very similar one. It uses a cam device to lift the wheels off the ground. It works quite well. I found it in a magazine. It's been a year or so, so I cant remember which one.


----------

